# Bosch FR7LDC spark plug ?????



## oldcorradopower (Dec 17, 2002)

Do you use this on your 2 liter ?
I saw a website that offers them: Bosch FR7LDC Yttrium; Dual Electrode; OE Plug 
I have a 2000 golf AEG 8v engine..
I currently use NGK because it's recommended for my car but can I use Bosch plugs ? it it better ? Mine has a temp rating of 6...
thanks


_Modified by oldcorradopower at 8:13 PM 2-10-2006_


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Bosch FR7LDC spark plug ????? (oldcorradopower)*

STAY AWAY from Bosch electrical components at all costs! That includes their plugs also!
You have AEG just like mine and you should run the OEM plugs which are NGK. In the DIY/FAQ thread at the top you will find a link with the correct NGK model.
Don't use different plugs just for the sake of it or because someone told you how good they worked on their Nissan! For a stock engine use OEM plugs! You really can't get any better than the NGK anyway!


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: Bosch FR7LDC spark plug ????? (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_STAY AWAY from Bosch electrical components at all costs! That includes their plugs also!


Interesting notion.


----------



## oldcorradopower (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: Bosch FR7LDC spark plug ????? (WolfGTI)*

I think I'll trust him...


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

Dual electrode. Twice as much metal to fall into your cylinder without any improvement in performance. And for more coin!


_Modified by FL 2.0L at 9:03 PM 2-10-2006_


----------



## _Gtibunny16v (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (FL 2.0L)*

NGK http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Bosch (anything but copper) http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Bosch FR7LDC spark plug ????? (WolfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfGTI* »_Interesting notion.

Yes indeed!
Lets do a quick review:
1. MAF sensors: There is a recall for all BOSCH MK4 MAF sensors. The saga there is UNREAL!
2. BOSCH also to be blamed for all the problems 1.8T and VR6 fellas are having with their coils. As a matter of fact there are AT LEAST 4 revisions of the coils and these idiots still can't get it right.
3. The coolant temp sensor that is such a frequent failure with the MK4s is also made by BOSCH. Everybody is getting the "green top" sensor, which is made by BOSCH. At least they got that right.
4. Bosch manufactures these microswitches and puts them on almost any possible electrical controller in the MK4. You end up with door locks that don't always lock, brake light switch that leaves your brake lights inoperable AND there is this shifter switch for the auto tranny which leaves you stranded in PARK when it brakes...
I can continue all day, but I am sure you get the picture!
Not trying to be sarcastic nor trying to argue. It is my personal experience combined with observations of common problems that have formed my opinion!


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (FL 2.0L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FL 2.0L* »_Dual electrode. Twice as much metal to fall into your cylinder without any improvement in performance. Any for more coin!

NGK = tripple electrode for the AEG spark plugs! Your point being?


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

I'll stick with a single electrode in my MKIII. I didn't know the recommended NGKs for the MKIV are triple electrode plugs. You can fish out the bits when a prong breaks off!


----------



## alexdc03 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (FL 2.0L)*

Bosch plugs, what a head ache. Stick with NGK!


----------



## _Gtibunny16v (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (FL 2.0L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FL 2.0L* »_I'll stick with a single electrode in my MKIII. I didn't know the recommended NGKs for the MKIV are triple electrode plugs. You can fish out the bits when a prong breaks off!


Why would the prong break off? Ive never seen this happen unless the motor had some serious issues with denotation or parts floating around in the combustion chamber. Either way, the plug was the least of the engines worries.


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

You have so many screen names D Money.
I agree the broken prong wouldn't be as bad as the damage it causes. Let me search for a thread where a dual electrode prong broke off...


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (FL 2.0L)*

Actually, most of the threads involving broken electrodes are with single electrode plugs. Mostly Bosch platinums.


----------



## _Gtibunny16v (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (FL 2.0L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FL 2.0L* »_Actually, most of the threads involving broken electrodes are with single electrode plugs. Mostly Bosch platinums.










Well... we all know Bosch's platinum plugs suck monkey ass.


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: Bosch FR7LDC spark plug ????? (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_Yes indeed!
Lets do a quick review:
1. MAF sensors: There is a recall for all BOSCH MK4 MAF sensors. The saga there is UNREAL!
 - Let see my mk3 2.0, most mk3 vr'6s are all Bosch MAF's - minimal problems, on my car 150,000 miles ZERO problem 

_Quote »_
2. BOSCH also to be blamed for all the problems 1.8T and VR6 fellas are having with their coils. As a matter of fact there are AT LEAST 4 revisions of the coils and these idiots still can't get it right. 
 Perhaps its because the sub contractors had bad quality problems, again not a problem on MK3's -coils and coil packs. - they fail after a prolonged(4-5years) period of time.

_Quote »_
3. The coolant temp sensor that is such a frequent failure with the MK4s is also made by BOSCH. Everybody is getting the "green top" sensor, which is made by BOSCH. At least they got that right. 
 -yet another MK4 problem

_Quote »_
4. Bosch manufactures these microswitches and puts them on almost any possible electrical controller in the MK4. You end up with door locks that don't always lock, brake light switch that leaves your brake lights inoperable AND there is this shifter switch for the auto tranny which leaves you stranded in PARK when it brakes...
 More mk4 problems.
I think the problem here is the MK4 and VW's lack of proper quality control, I drive the crap out of my car, its more modified engine wise than 99% of the 2.0's on Vortex driven pretty much 52 weeks a year, 5 days a week i have never had any issues related to the problems you described, the problem is the MK4. Bosch is used on so many other cars besides VW and their record is not spotty.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Bosch FR7LDC spark plug ????? (WolfGTI)*

WolfGTI,
I agree that the problems I am posting are mainly MK4 related. Subcontractors or not, a company like BOSCH should maintain tight control over these things anyway.
I had problems with BOSCH platinums on my 89 Cavalier Z24. ACDelco (OEM) plugs did excellent for that engine.
A buddy of mine has an MK3 GTI. Her alarm system started working erratically after one heavy rain... The problem: flooded BOSCH relay!
Now, all I am trying to say here is that one should be VERY cautious when using BOSCH products when replacing the stock components made from another manufacturer. However, if the OEM parts are BOSCH, then by all means use BOSCH.
I am just trying to say that if it calls for NGK plugs, the BOSCH will not do as good!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: Bosch FR7LDC spark plug ????? (vasillalov)*

This reminds me of the Ford Firestone fiasco from a couple years back. Each one blaming the other for the tires blowing.


----------



## racercx (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: Bosch FR7LDC spark plug ????? (BlackSunshine)*

This nonsense, and that is what this is _nonsense_ concerning Bosch products must be planted by folks that work for NGK...I swear there must be some truth to this. So lets see the proof about the electrodes breaking off. I have only seen one pic here on the tex and frankly it looked like the poster intentionally broke the electrode off due to the bend angle. Agreed just like the "I replaced my plugs with +4 plats or plats and now misfire."...the trolls come out and immediately blame the plugs when 99.9% of the time it is the fact that the old wires were brittle and the person pulled hard on them, instead of using the boot removal tool, breaking the conductor. 
I have used Bosch platinum, +2 and +4 and have had nothing but excellent service from them, my replacement wires are OEM Bosch and are performing excellently. Same for the dist cap and rotor. As a matter of fact it does seem that those that use non oe (other than Bosch) parts do have some strange problems.
Don't believe the tex rumor mill.
Buy any Bosch product and use it with confidence.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Bosch FR7LDC spark plug ????? (racercx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *racercx* »_This nonsense, and that is what this is _nonsense_ concerning Bosch products must be planted by folks that work for NGK...I swear there must be some truth to this. 

Hey man, you get fired up just as easily as I do!







Tell you what..
You give me ONE GOOD *PROOF* why someone should use BOSCH plugs when his engine calls for NGK, and I will personally buy you and your signifficant other a dinner at a restaurant of your choice!
Till then, I will stick with my opinion: For STOCK Engine you use STOCK plugs!


----------



## racercx (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: Bosch FR7LDC spark plug ????? (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_
Hey man, you get fired up just as easily as I do!







Tell you what..
You give me ONE GOOD *PROOF* why someone should use BOSCH plugs when his engine calls for NGK, and I will personally buy you and your signifficant other a dinner at a restaurant of your choice!
Till then, I will stick with my opinion: For STOCK Engine you use STOCK plugs!

No I agree if the application (like the A3 vr6) specifies the NGK I say stick with that plug. Yet when you hear folks on here trashing all things Bosch it is mind boggling to me. Sure EVERY mass production item is going to have failure rates. Of course since just about every VW uses Bosch we are going to hear more about the failures of Bosch OEM here I am sure on the Honda sites you hear about the Nippon/Denso failures all the time as well.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Bosch FR7LDC spark plug ????? (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_STAY AWAY from Bosch electrical components at all costs!


Because Nippon Denso and Delphi have much better quality records.









The reason that the MKIV Bosch components are bad is not Bosch's fault. The issue is that VW wanted to save money on them... They cheapened Bosch's design and outsourced thier production to the lowest taiwanese bidder with the cheapest materials.
I have never heard of a quality issue with Bosch's designed and produced components, end of story.
NGK plugs are recommended, I always go with the VW plugs (basically NGK with a VW logo on them) simply because I get great deals at the dealership. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## racercx (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: Bosch FR7LDC spark plug ????? (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_

Because Nippon Denso and Delphi have much better quality records.









The reason that the MKIV Bosch components are bad is not Bosch's fault. The issue is that VW wanted to save money on them... They cheapened Bosch's design and outsourced thier production to the lowest taiwanese bidder with the cheapest materials.
I have never heard of a quality issue with Bosch's designed and produced components, end of story.
NGK plugs are recommended, I always go with the VW plugs (basically NGK with a VW logo on them) simply because I get great deals at the dealership. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Correct except many models specify Bosch OEM plugs. 
Correct about the MK4 problems. Although if I was Bosch I would have balked at putting my company logo on the cost cut components.


----------



## VWGolfkid16 (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: Bosch FR7LDC spark plug ????? (racercx)*

i used Bosch Platinum 2's in my old 2.0 Golf for over a year with *NO* problems. I also now have them in my 98 VR6 Jetta. Again, *NO* problems whatsoever.


----------



## itzed (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: Bosch FR7LDC spark plug ????? (VWGolfkid16)*

So I just ordered a tune-up kit for my '95 jetta 2.0 from GAP, which includes"
"Includes STI performance wire set , Bosch cap & rotor and 4 Bosch FR8DS Silver spark plugs."
Is this all stock OEM or should I expect problems?


----------



## misfit77 (Jan 13, 2006)

so, by this rationale, the company reccomends you use OEM air filters and oil, you are not going to use aftermarket products?
I think there are alterantives to just using NGK. Granted, NGK is a good brand, stick with what works.


----------



## VWinA (Oct 20, 1999)

*Re: Bosch FR7LDC spark plug ????? (oldcorradopower)*

Bosch FR8DS plugs are stock aba (2.0L 8v) plusgs and are awesome.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: Bosch FR7LDC spark plug ????? (VWinA)*

yeah i heard that the silver's r freakin mint! And silver is prolly the best conductor metal in mass production. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

